# Where to buy a cheap and LEGAL old Photoshop Version?



## Student

I'd like to buy an older version, that way it is cheaper. I learned to use Photoshop on version 7.0 so if I can find this version it is fine. I have a mac. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Canon AE-1

Ebay.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Older versions are not that much cheaper unless they're so old you can't upgrade. Also, LEGAL is a very personal thing to some people... Selling a copy of a software you cannot register because it already is and you cannot upgrade because you are not the official registered owner is understood as legal by some people 

I recently listed an upgrade from CS3 to CS4 of the Design Standard Suite (that's the Mac version) for half price and there was no interest. Why? 

Two reasons: 1/ it is not easy finding a cheap CS3 that is actually legal and 2/ most of this software is available for free if you know where to look.

Members of this forum (some) are the first ones to remind me of the fact, have no problem screwing someone else out of their copyright, and will be the first and loudest to ***** about being screwed out of their photo copyright :lmao:


----------



## Student

I want to do this the legal way and I want the license. I am a model citizen thank you.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

More power to you.

I was not telling you to do otherwise. Just pointing out the facts. I don't live that way either but...


----------



## Student

c.cloudwalker said:


> More power to you.
> 
> I was not telling you to do otherwise. Just pointing out the facts. I don't live that way either but...


 
Ah, thanks then


----------



## rokclmb

You could look on Amazon.  There are still older versions floating around there.  They should all be legal, but I don't know how cheap your looking for.  They are cheap compared to a new CS5. 

Have you looked into the "Photoshop Extended CS5 Teacher and Student" edition of CS5?  If you're a student Amazon has it for $192.98.

That's the one I'm saving up for.


----------



## RyanLilly

And, based on your user name, I would think that you qualify for the student price.


----------



## Student

rokclmb said:


> You could look on Amazon. There are still older versions floating around there. They should all be legal, but I don't know how cheap your looking for. They are cheap compared to a new CS5.
> 
> Have you looked into the "Photoshop Extended CS5 Teacher and Student" edition of CS5? If you're a student Amazon has it for $192.98.
> 
> That's the one I'm saving up for.


 
Yes but is it a lesser version or something?


----------



## CCericola

No, there is no difference  between the student version and the regular only the license. Once you graduate you can buy a commercial license at a great discount.


----------



## Student

CCericola said:


> No, there is no difference between the student version and the regular only the license. Once you graduate you can buy a commercial license at a great discount.


 
You mean this version will EXPIRE?


----------



## CCericola

No. Please go to adobe's website for more information on the Student/Teacher discounts


----------



## kevinjesmain

check out journeyed.com   it might have your school for student discounts. they sell CS5 standard for 300


----------



## KmH

Buy Student Editions directly from Adobe.

Regular versions of Adobe software include a use license that allows uploading the software to 2 computers.

Student Edition use licenses only allow uploading to a single computer.
When used in North America, Student Editions can be used for commercial work.


----------



## Overread

Just a note the UK licence (and I assume it will be a European Licence so the same for most of Europe) does not allow a Student Edition to be used for Commercial work


----------

